# Got my Stillwater collar!



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Hopefully my lead comes in soon, the collar seemed really well made and heavy duty.

I'm thinking I'm going to have to upgrade in a year or so though...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks good!The color of it goes great with his fur color


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oooooooooo I like it!! I've got a couple from him and they are great. I am kind of a collar addict  it looks like it fits him well, don't see why you'd need another in a year lol


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

dixieland said:


> Looks good!The color of it goes great with his fur color


That was my plan! Thanks.



::::COACH:::: said:


> Oooooooooo I like it!! I've got a couple from him and they are great. I am kind of a collar addict  it looks like it fits him well, don't see why you'd need another in a year lol


His neck is 19" and it goes up to 22". I was assuming after he fills out and after conditioning he would need a larger collar.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh sweet, looks awesome.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks good. I gotta drop an order for my mongrels soon.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

looks awesome .. im going to wait to get letty one but ive really taken interest in there collars


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Look awesome! Love Stillwater and if I ever need a new collar (which I probably wont because I got one from Stillwater) I would go right back to him!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

last 6yrs been thru 42 collars, but they are one of the best on the market,
obriens, is right there with them.

every one of mine are on those kind, and every one thats left the yard got a collar to go with them


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice. Looks good on him.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if this collar is waterproof?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

The collar looks great on him!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

they are all waterproof, they're made of nylon........................


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

How do I get one?! I really liked Nizmo's but can't get a hold of anyone.. I really like yours thought!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

surfer said:


> they are all waterproof, they're made of nylon........................


The outside is seatbelt material, wasn't sure if it was waterproof or not.



Autumn-n-Gage said:


> How do I get one?! I really liked Nizmo's but can't get a hold of anyone.. I really like yours thought!!!


I ordered from Stillwater Kennel Supply -- The Best Pit Bull Collars and it came in a week.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

From what I heard Nizmos is out of business. 

Hit up Shane, he can get you what you need quickly and they stand up to heavy use


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

GP does not support Stillwater. Can't trust him enough to take care of our members.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Are you sure redog ?? ^^ everyone I've suggested Stillwater to has been very pleased, where WTF happened to Nizmo did he just disappear? Well those last me a minute ... Im still usin the ones(stillwater) I got 2 years ago. Ordered on Sat, received on Monday.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL well that doesnt change the fact that he is a very nice man who does right by his customers, unlike Nizmos that took peoples orders and payments and then fell off the radar.. 

Im sorry but I have dealt with Shane numerous times and even when I got an order that was wrong he did everything in his power to correct it, I am sorry some people might have had a bad experience but I havnt heard a bad word about the man or his collars.. sounds like a rival dispute instead of actual quality or customer service issues to me though..


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Niz flaked out. abig disapointment.....and Im so glad to hear so much praise for stillwater, I love his product but i had so many complaints from members about him. even my emails still are unanswered. i just couldnt honestly stand behind him.


----------

